# QMB 12 janvier ?



## Missocean (13 Nov 2011)

Salut gang,

bon je vais commencer par parler de moi un peu, brièvement: 

J'ai commencé mes démarches pour m'enrôler au mois de septembre. Au début j'avais comme but d'être commis dans la Réserve, puisqu'aucun autre emploi que je désirais n'était ouvert. J'ai donc passé mon test d'aptitude le 26 octobre et je l'ai réussis. Le lendemain, j'ai pris rdv au Nautilus pour passer mon test physique. C'était prévu le 15 novembre. 

Cependant, entre-temps, un poste pour moi c'est ouvert dans la Régulière, donc j'ai fais le changement de la réserve pr la régulière. Le poste pour lequel j'applique maintenant est le poste de: Spécialiste de systèmes de communication et d'information de l'armée de terre. Mon test physique étant présentement canceller puisque je me dirige vers la régulière, je passe mon entrevue le 15 novembre. Durant ce temps, je suis présentement en attente de l'approbation d'Ottawa pour mon dossier médical (j'espère avoir des nouvelles d'ici 3 semaines!)

Quand j'ai pris rdv avec le commis pour mon entrevue du 15 novembre, je lui ai posé qques questions puis il m'a répondu que si j'étais chanceuse, j'aurai p-ê la chance de commencer mon QMB le 12 janvier à St-Jean... J'accroche à ça cependant et espère de tout coeur de faire partie de cette team qui commencera en janvier... j'en rêve depuis si longtemps.

Y'en a-t-il parmis vous qui commence après les fêtes??

Et est-ce que le commis a fait erreur en me donnant cet espoir de commencer en janvier? Car n'ayant pas reçu encore l'approbation d'Ottawa pour mon dossier médical et n'ayant pas fait mon entrevue encore (qui est ds 2 jours) p-ê a-t-il parler trop vite?  ???


----------



## DogFighting101 (23 Nov 2011)

Bonjours Missocean,

Le commis t'a p-t donné un peu trop d'espoir pour l'entrainement des recruits du 12 janvier 2012. Si j'te parle un peu de mon cas, quand j'ai fais mon application, je les déposé au centre de recruitment mardi le 23 Août, mon entrevue avais été schedulé la semaine suivante, le 30 Aoüt ainsi que mon medical. Mon dossier étais partiquement complet le 1er Septembre. Malheuresement pour moi, je devais me procurer un papier de mon optometriste car je porte des vers correcteurs. Donc la date que mon dossier est parti pour Ottawa etais le 6 Septembre. Tout sa pour dire, 2-3 semaine après mon application innitiale pour que le dossier soit dans les mains d'Ottawa, 2-3 semaine après mon application innitiale. Maintenant, le Captain m'avais dis que si j'étais chanceux que possiblement j'aurais mon QMB a la fin Octobre. Malheureusement mon "Backcheck" a pris 2 mois avant d'être complté et j'ai seulement été admis a la liste de mérit le 1 Novembre. Par ce temps le recruteur m'a avisé que mes choix d'emplois etais plein et que je devait attendre en Avril pour le renouvellement du budget.

Je m'avais déjà fais l'idée que je ne serais pas admis cette année et que je devrait probablement attendre a l'été prochain. Deux semaine après avoir été admis a la liste de mérite, le recruiteur ma contacté pour m'aviser que j'avais été selectionné et que j'étais dans les personnes qui avais été choisi pour comblé 1 des 8 postes disponibles au Canada et je vais être présent a l'entraiment du 9 Janvier 2012. Donc, tout sa pour dire qu'il est mieux de ce préparé pour l'enrollement même si les chances ne sont pas de ton côté, car on sait jamais.

P.S. Un de mes amis étais dans le même bâteau, quand il a appliqué, tous les posté dans son intérêts étais fermé, mais il a quand même fait tout le process. Lesa recruteur lui avait dis que les chances étais qu'il devrait attendre au moins 6-8 mois avant la selections pour les postes et il a reçu un appelle 2 semaine après être admis a la liste de mérit et 1 semaine avant le QMB car quelqu'un avais refusé un offre.


----------



## Missocean (23 Nov 2011)

J'ai passé mon médical le 10 novembre, mon entrevue le 15 novembre et mon dossier a pris 7 jours pour être envoyé et retourner d'Ottawa! Donc le 22 novembre j'ai eu la confirmation d'Ottawa ainsi la chance d'être sur la liste des mérites. Je suis présentement en attente pour savoir si je ferai parti de la sélection pour mon métier qui se fera au niveau national, comme toi. Ça me stress de savoir ça par contre  :-\ Ça en fait pas mal de monde! 

Donc, je suis sur la liste des mérites... et croise mes doigts très fort que je ferai partie de la sélection! Ils n'ont tjrs pas la date de sélection par contre...


----------



## DogFighting101 (24 Nov 2011)

Bonne Chance!!!


----------



## sirdjaps (12 Dec 2011)

La sélection est déjà faite pour SSICAT,  j'attend des news tout comme toi missocean ... pour l'instant lache pas tes études ou ton emploi, car y se pourrais qu'on ne soit pas choisi pour cette sélection ... puis pour les dates des BMQs ça sera surement pas en janvier .. sont rendu en mars à l'ELRFC.


----------



## Missocean (12 Dec 2011)

Depuis quand es-tu sur la liste des mérites? J'ai dû malheureusement démissionnée de mon travail pour qques raisons X, je me recherche un autre emploi présentement, mais le moral est plus ou moins là... J'aimerais dont recevoir cet appel, mais rendu là date où ns sommes disons que je commence à croire que ns ferons parti p-ê de la sélection de avril... Quand ils commenceront leurs nouvelle année...

Quand tu auras des nouvelles, fait moi signe tout de même, svp


----------



## Missocean (12 Dec 2011)

Quand et comment as-tu sû que la sélection a été faite? Quand j'ai appelé au RC de Montréal, ils me disaient tjrs qu'ils ne connaissaient pas la date de sélection. Et que même, p-ê ils ne seraient pas au courant de la date de sélection vu que la sélection se faisait au niveau national. (Je suis sur la liste des mérites depuis le 28 novembre)


----------



## sirdjaps (13 Dec 2011)

je peux pas repondre à tes questions directement mais si dans 2 semaines tu as pas eu de news ... c'est que ça va aller en avril ou peut être avant si tu as un autre metier choisi qui débloque.

j'espere que tu comprend que j'ai signé des papiers de confidentialités et que je ne peux repondre directement à tes questions sur le procesus.


----------



## sirdjaps (13 Dec 2011)

Je suis pas de montreal, donc peut être la selection pour SSICAT a pas encore été faite pour ta région ... faut tenir compte également que c'est pas long selectionner quelqu'un, mais de faire en sorte que la personne choisi ai des dates de cours et qu'un pleton complet sois ainsi formé pour partir X cours de formation ... ça c'est une autre histoire   

Exp: Si y'a 60 personnes pour partir un cours QMB, y'en peut-être seulement 2 SSICAT dans le pleton français et 3 SSICAT dans le pleton anglais, les autres personnes sont de toute les autres branches de l'armée. 5 SSICAT pour 120 pers ... c'est pas beaucoup  

p.s. moi j'ai été sur la liste de mérite la derniere journée avant la selection. Ça avais l'air de presser, donc entrevue et med dans la même journée.

je sais même pas si j'ai le droit de te dire tout ça (pour le p.s.) ... l'important je crois que c'est de rester vague dans mes reponses ... c'est sur que la meilleure personne pour repondre à tes questions reste la personne qui s'occupe de ton dossier à ton CRFC. Si la personne te dit que non y'a rien de fait, bien c'est qui n'a rien de fait (pour la selection). 

Je vais te le dire quand je vais avoir des news plus fraîche ... pour l'instant ça reste du réchauffer. J'ai l'impression de me faire niaiser et je me décourage moi aussi, la motivation est mise à rude épreuve, mais c'est ça l'armée  ;D

Peut-être que tu as été selectionné et que moi aussi .. qui sait? on va peut-être être dans le même pleton sur le QMB pis sur le même cours à kingston


----------



## Missocean (13 Dec 2011)

Loll t'as le droit de dire tes dates ça ne dérange pas! Ya mm un post sur ça: 

http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/13064/post-1092624.html#msg1092624

Ça te permets de savoir et de comparer ton processus avec le processus des autres 

C'est quel centre de recrutement que tu es au juste? Tu ne m'as pas répondu... Je me demandais puisque tu parles français! Et que le seul pr la Régul que je connais de franco et bien c'est Mtl.

Entk, quand tu auras des nouvelles, fait moi signe! Ou vice-versa


----------



## sirdjaps (13 Dec 2011)

selec. 23th nov


----------



## sirdjaps (15 Dec 2011)

J'ai eu du nouveau aujourd'hui  ... j'ai appellé ma conseillere au CRFC .. une offre pour moi mais pas pour SSICAT ... sapeur mon premier best of the best 

cours de recrue du 28-30 janv 2012

 j'ai pas l'offre avec moi car elle la reçu juste aujourd'hui ... le dossier est pas encore monter donc je vais faire assermentation 12 janv yahooo  

le cours fini par 04 en tk ..  une ostie de belle fin d'année pour moi pis une tres bonne nouvelle année aussi


----------



## sirdjaps (15 Dec 2011)

R0435F (R16)	30 janvier 2012, fini le 4 mai 2012


----------



## DomL (16 Dec 2011)

félicitation sirdjaps, sapeur de combat, wow, il prenne les meilleur parce que les poste de métier de combat sont rare, sur un peloton y'en 2, sur le mien je suis le seul.

Entraine toi en masse avant de partir, bonne chance.


----------



## sirdjaps (16 Dec 2011)

C'est sure avec de l'experience en machinerie lourde, j'imagine que ça dû peser dans la balance   ... le pire c'est qu'elle m'avais dit que pour les metiers de combat, ça serais pas avant avril les selections. C'est pas les poids qui me font peur mais le cardio pour le beep test, car mon jogging d'été c'étais 3.5km en 19 min dans les côtes assez à pic (j'habites monchâtel). Mes jambes vont-ils me laisser tomber ? J'imagine que faire un jogging sur le flat, c'est moins demandant pour les cuisses puis pour le cardio ... les push-ups puis les redressements y'a pas trop de problemes, ça va plutot dépendre de se qu'ils veulent et de la manière qu'ils veulent les push-ups 


Merci DomL.

j'ai l'air d'être le seul pour le 30 janv 2012 ... surement que les autres vont suivre la semaine prochaine.


----------



## Missocean (19 Dec 2011)

Hey wow félicitation! Je suis heureuse pour toi  ;D ;D Tu peux commencer à compter les dodos!!!

J'espère que j'aurai d'aussi bonnes nouvelles rapidement héhé


----------



## sirdjaps (19 Dec 2011)

missocean, je suis sure que tu va avoir de bonne nouvelle bientot, car la date du 12 janvier je sais pas d'ou elle sortait, mais y'a comme eu un inside de la pars du CRFC    SSICAT elle m'avais dit que la demande était à 101% donc - moi = 100% ... bonne soirée


----------



## pdupre (20 Dec 2011)

Félicitation les gars( et filles si il y en as),  j'ai hâte que vous arriver, comme ça on ne sera plus les dernières recrus franco a êtres arrivé a l'ELRFC


----------



## Missocean (20 Dec 2011)

loll ! ben ya des filles, ya moi !!! mais j'n'ai pas eu l'appel encore, j'attends, j'attendssss !!


----------



## sirdjaps (21 Dec 2011)

pDupre comment ça y'a pu de quebecois dans le coin de ELRFC ?  ;D 

Missocean au pire tu as juste à rappeller le CRFC pis parle avec ton agent de recrutement pour savoir si y'a du nouveau ... ça va montrer ton interet et ça va donner du plus+ à ton dossier  

Moi c'est bien en route ... 12 janvier 2012 assertmentation, 28 janvier je rentre à st-jean puis le 30 janvier commence les cours. Y'a toujours pas d'autres gens sur le forum qui sont avec moi sur le peloton  :'(


----------



## Missocean (21 Dec 2011)

J'appelle une fois par semaine pour savoir si ya pas de nouveau!! lol


----------



## pdupre (26 Dec 2011)

sirdjaps : Ah non il y a des québecois, c'est juste que nous sommes les derniers arrivé pour 2011


----------



## DomL (26 Dec 2011)

j'espere que tu continu a courir mon pdupre pour faire passé ta tourtiere, lol, aucun relachement ne sera toléré, on se revoit le 8


----------



## pdupre (28 Dec 2011)

On se connait DomL? J'ai pas de sapeur de combat sur mon pon, donc je suppose que tu est semaine 8? 
Je cour et je marche aussi avec 30lbs sur le dos, question de me préparé au 13km


----------



## sirdjaps (28 Dec 2011)

Bon retour les gars   garder le sourir, ça sera pas facile en revenant des vacances des fêtes  ;D


----------



## DomL (29 Dec 2011)

non je suis  sem 6, et je ne suis pas sapeur, tu va probablement réparer mes system de viser 

good training, faut que je me tape une marche rack sac pour me préparer aussi.


----------



## pdupre (29 Dec 2011)

eh ben, té pas sur le livre de face mais té ici  lol

Et Missocean, ne perd pas espoir si c'est pas au mois de Janvier ca sera p-e un peux plus tard, y a une fille sur mon peloton qui s'est fait appelé qqch comme 4 jour avant le début de la qmb. Moi même qui pensait devoir refaire application au mois d'avril 2012 je me suis fait appeler en septembre 2011. Et je vais être jaloux si tu entre comme spécialiste des systeme d'info et ...  car c'était mon premier choix


----------



## Missocean (31 Dec 2011)

C'est le seul métier pour lequel j'ai appliqué au fait. Il me reste 2 ''trous'' si jamais je veux ajouter un métier, mais faudrait que je repasse une entrevue pour chacun des métiers que j'ajouterais...

J'espère te rendre jaloux bientôt! C'est un rêve pour moi de faire ce métier, je te l'assure, et je garde espoir!

Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre  ;D ;D

Bonne année!!  :christmas happy:


----------



## sirdjaps (1 Jan 2012)

ils demandent toujours au moins 3 choix de metier ... moi j'irai avec trois choix quand tu reouvrira ton dossier pour mars-avril (si tu es pas appellé avant bien sur) .. prend le temps de choisir des metiers qui pourrais vraiment t'interresser .. je crois que tu es sur le bon site pour les infos ... y'a aussi les nouvelles de l'armée sur facebook, youtube ... qui peuvent t'aider à choisir .. bonne chance.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jan 2012)

sirdjaps said:
			
		

> ils demandent toujours au moins 3 choix de metier ...



1,2,3

Thats it, thats all.........pas "au moins".


----------



## Missocean (1 Jan 2012)

''Quand tu réouviras ton dossier''... est-ce que ça veut dire que je vais devoir recommencer tout le processus du début début en mars/avril??? 

OK, je vais penser à mes 2 autres métiers... Ça me donnera ainsi plus de chances de pouvoir recevoir un appel dans des délais pas trop ''long'', sans doute.


----------



## Missocean (1 Jan 2012)

Pour l'ajout de métier pour mes 2 autres choix, est-ce que les métiers doivent être ouverts?


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jan 2012)

Missocean said:
			
		

> Pour l'ajout de métier pour mes 2 autres choix, est-ce que les métiers doivent être ouverts?



Si les metiers sont fermer, tu ne les auras pas. C'est simple.


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Jan 2012)

Missocean said:
			
		

> Pour l'ajout de métier pour mes 2 autres choix, *est-ce que les métiers doivent être  ouverts*?


Oui.


----------



## Missocean (1 Jan 2012)

D'accord!


----------



## Missocean (15 Mar 2012)

J'ai reçu mon appel hier matin!! Mon QMB commence le 16 avril pour mon métier ACISS!


----------



## Cne C (16 Mar 2012)

Missocean said:
			
		

> J'ai reçu mon appel hier matin!! Mon QMB commence le 16 avril pour mon métier ACISS!



Bonne chance et tiens nous au courant


----------

